# R33 GTR Front arch liners



## FactoryJackson (Oct 2, 2019)

Looking for a pair of front arch liners for a '95 R33 GTR.

My current ones have worn through when wheels are on full lock.

Located North East ideally.

thanks
Chris


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Glad im not the only one ***x1f602;


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

FactoryJackson said:


> Looking for a pair of front arch liners for a '95 R33 GTR.
> 
> My current ones have worn through when wheels are on full lock.
> 
> ...


Are your worn set for sale?


----------



## FactoryJackson (Oct 2, 2019)

moleman said:


> Are your worn set for sale?


Only if I manage to get a replacement. Having looked over the weekend it's just the drivers side that's gone through.


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*liners*



FactoryJackson said:


> Looking for a pair of front arch liners for a '95 R33 GTR.
> 
> My current ones have worn through when wheels are on full lock.
> 
> ...


Contact [email protected]


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Same here, mine now rubs on the BOV pipe  I need to raise the ride height!


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

FactoryJackson said:


> Looking for a pair of front arch liners for a '95 R33 GTR.
> 
> My current ones have worn through when wheels are on full lock.
> 
> ...







Hi Chris



I am sure we have a set at MGT give us a call if your still looking .



Regards MGT


----------



## FactoryJackson (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks for the replies all. Need to get a proper look this weekend to see which parts are worn through.


----------

